# what the hell is this world coming to...



## Jeff Threadgill (Jun 9, 2010)

My nieces were over and got bored. Their favorite show wasn't on Disney. So I said its probably on you tube. What I found was this, is this really the show giggles?
m.youtube.com/#/watch?xl=xl_blazer&v=8bw2X1oq_js


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

didn't work for me...


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

You just gave me the claps and I'm giving it to you. Whose got the claps? I think that's > g#y


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

Jeff Threadgill said:


> My nieces were over and got bored. Their favorite show wasn't on Disney. So I said its probably on you tube. What I found was this, is this really the show giggles?
> m.youtube.com/#/watch?xl=xl_blazer&v=8bw2X1oq_js


 
Was in hotel room with my daughter (3yrs) once and was letting her watch Elmo videos, she loved them...then my 9 yr old son came into the picture and before I knew it I heard "Die you xxxxx, Die" And then machine gun fire, I went over to the computer and it was Elmo KILLS barney! I laughed my ass off then shut the computer, every now and then she asks to watch it again and laughs.....


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

It's no wonder Don Frye says American men have been feminized. What happen to GI Joe and blowing shit up. Glad to hear about your son Jody


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

I still can't view it...

I can tell you this much though...on almost all those shows made for younger kids, disney, nickelodeon...whatever....most of the shows go like this...the dads are morons and losers, the wives are the smartest, the boys are losers, the girls are smartest, and there always seems to be outright gay overtones with some of the boys characters....
make me wonder who runs those channels


----------



## Jeff Threadgill (Jun 9, 2010)

Joby if your on youtube search for " I give you the clap" official song by the giggles.

Yeah, I love to see my brothers face when he picks them up and they screaming I give you the clap lol


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

lol..

then there is this one..
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=iv&annotation_id=annotation_602449&v=dCo9KzEesBk


----------



## Jeff Threadgill (Jun 9, 2010)

Lmao, didn't see that one!


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

LMAO. Is this what you let your kids watch, when you want them to grow up gay? =;

Men on kids shows scare me. Stick to cartoons.


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Oh jeez...

And I was told by a friend of mine how wrong it was to let my kids watch what I let them watch.
What do I let them watch? Everything from Disney movies to horror flicks. We do not watch Elmo, Barney, weird shit on the disney channel, nickelodeon (because I'm too cheap to pay for cable) - etc.


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Jeff Threadgill said:


> My nieces were over and got bored. Their favorite show wasn't on Disney. So I said its probably on you tube. What I found was this, is this really the show giggles?
> m.youtube.com/#/watch?xl=xl_blazer&v=8bw2X1oq_js


It's a parody of the real Giggles . Some actual kids shows are just as bad though . 

I have 3 kids and have been subjected to Spoonge Bob reruns over and over again . It could just be me but I think the originators of the show are having alot of fun with Spoonge Bob's and Patrick's relationship .


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Jim Nash said:


> It's a parody of the real Giggles . Some actual kids shows are just as bad though .
> 
> I have 3 kids and have been subjected to Spoonge Bob reruns over and over again . It could just be me but I think the originators of the show are having alot of fun with Spoonge Bob's and Patrick's relationship .


More than just that, there's so much innuendo in SpongeBob, not just dealing with Patrick that looks like a penis - but I think they do that for the adult benefit. You know, us poor bastards that are subjected to it need something to amuse us too.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Ashley Campbell said:


> More than just that, there's so much innuendo in SpongeBob, not just dealing with Patrick that looks like a penis -


How long has the hubby been gone? Too long when a cartoon characters start looking like a penis?


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Ashley Campbell said:


> More than just that, there's so much innuendo in SpongeBob, not just dealing with Patrick that looks like a penis - but I think they do that for the adult benefit. You know, us poor bastards that are subjected to it need something to amuse us too.


I'm sure . I think it's funny . Didn't catch the penis thing though . 

I made a mistake it's a parody of the Wiggles . 

http://www.gigglesnation.com/


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Thomas Barriano said:


> How long has the hubby been gone? Too long when a cartoon characters start looking like a penis?


LOL, ok, I swear not everything I think of is perverted (just most)...it's from a Spongebob parody sketch.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c0-3acYotCc


----------



## Mario Fernandez (Jun 21, 2008)

Last weekend were having a BBQ at my brother in laws house. No kids were running around, which was odd. They were all searching and watching youtube and laughing hysterically. 

They were watching a favorite show of mine...Man show...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-aqrzvHShf8

Sister in law was livid..but this is the same person that bought the family guy seasons for the kids..so go figure


----------



## Jeff Threadgill (Jun 9, 2010)

Jim Nash said:


> I'm sure . I think it's funny . Didn't catch the penis thing though .
> 
> I made a mistake it's a parody of the Wiggles .
> 
> http://www.gigglesnation.com/


I'm glad its parody. I loaded it, and went to the kitchen to make them lunch. I heard it and I was like WTF! Turned it off right then. I don't have kids so I didn't know what giggles was. Hell of a way to find out lol.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Ashley Campbell said:


> More than just that, there's so much innuendo in SpongeBob, not just dealing with Patrick that looks like a penis .


Would that be that he looks like this Mr Penis Bob? I'm usually one of the first to notice that kind of stuff but in this case I'm not so sure that Patrick looks like a penis. At least not any kind of penis I've ever seen. Now, if you move over to the detachables or motorized kind like this Bob feller of yours, well maybe you are right.


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Nicole Stark said:


> Would that be that he looks like this Mr Penis Bob? I'm usually one of the first to notice that kind of stuff but in this case I'm not so sure that Patrick looks like a penis. At least not any kind of penis I've ever seen. Now, if you move over to the detachables or motorized kind like this Bob feller of yours, well maybe you are right.


LOL, I am never living this shit down, am I?

That's ok, check out the vid I posted, that's why I think "penis" when I see Patrick.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Ashley Campbell said:


> LOL, I am never living this shit down, am I?
> 
> That's ok, check out the vid I posted, that's why I think "penis" when I see Patrick.



Ashley,

I think you should show the Army some of these posts. They should convince them, that you REALLY can't wait any longer
to be reunited with hubby. You need to get to Germany NOW


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Yeah right Thomas - it'd be like:

They're coming to take me away, HAHA! HEHE! To the FUNNY FARM where life is beautiful all day long...


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Ashley Campbell said:


> Yeah right Thomas - it'd be like:
> 
> They're coming to take me away, HAHA! HEHE! To the FUNNY FARM where life is beautiful all day long...


Who in their rightmind would lock up a women who thinks like you do ?We need more women with a dirty mind like yourself . Especially ones who like to run around in public in their undies .


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Kinda funny but when we were home one day with our 4 year old son he was psst that Thomas wasn't on so my wife told me to get youtube up so I did. So I typed thomas the train on. Here comes Thomas down the tracks and all of a sudden Thomas blows up. I was like oh shit this isn't good but my son started laughing his ass off and got his mother. Well long story short my wife didn't find it funny and of course I got blamed but me and my boy were laughing hysterical. Got to be careful with that youtube stuff these days you never know HAHA.


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Harry Keely said:


> Kinda funny but when we were home one day with our 4 year old son he was psst that Thomas wasn't on so my wife told me to get youtube up so I did. So I typed thomas the train on. Here comes Thomas down the tracks and all of a sudden Thomas blows up. I was like oh shit this isn't good but my son started laughing his ass off and got his mother. Well long story short my wife didn't find it funny and of course I got blamed but me and my boy were laughing hysterical. Got to be careful with that youtube stuff these days you never know HAHA.


I agree . One of my last big F' ups before my divorce was to go on youtube on April Fool's Day . I found one of the videos that starts with something to get your interest and then a monster or witch pops up and scares the crap out of you . 

I set it up and turned up the volume then had my 3 young kids watch it . They fell hook line and sinker for it . Worked too well and all 3 went running , screaming and crying from the room . My ex had a FIT . Chewed me out up and down . I felt like sh** and thought I had traumatized them for life .

10 minutes later the kids came back and asked to watch it again .


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Ohh April Fools jokes are so awesome that way though! I like that idea! Mine this year was telling my husband, who was my boyfriend at the time, that my ex and I were required to go to counseling and the judge wouldn't grant the divorce (after 6 months of fighting it out) for at least another 60+ days...while my ex and I sat on my couch snickering as he flipped out. 

Thanks for the idea on how to traumatize my kids though


----------



## Jeff Threadgill (Jun 9, 2010)

Ashley Campbell said:


> Ohh April Fools jokes are so awesome that way though! I like that idea! Mine this year was telling my husband, who was my boyfriend at the time, that my ex and I were required to go to counseling and the judge wouldn't grant the divorce (after 6 months of fighting it out) for at least another 60+ days...while my ex and I sat on my couch snickering as he flipped out.
> 
> Thanks for the idea on how to traumatize my kids though


Lol, well that's cool you and your ex are cool with things now.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Here are some vids that the 11 yr old likes to watch...:-o:-o And i wondered if it was ok for him to go see SAW 6...lol Just bought a trenchcoat for Halloween...uh oh...

Mr. Happy Face
http://www.youtube.com/watch#!v=LCQSpzjHxpQ&feature=channel

LLamas with Hats

1
http://www.youtube.com/watch#!v=kZUPCB9533Y&feature=channel
2
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZpjyH-LkEAg
3
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=49j6_uk0g3k

Ferrets
http://www.youtube.com/watch#!v=BNZzJELbFRI&feature=channel


----------



## Jeff Threadgill (Jun 9, 2010)

But Carrrrl lol


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

So, you guys are saying this was an inappropriate costume for my oldest son? This was Halloween 2007 - he was 4. 

ETA: I saved Mr Happy face to my youtube favorites - that was awesome


----------



## Jeff Threadgill (Jun 9, 2010)

Ashley Campbell said:


> So, you guys are saying this was an inappropriate costume for my oldest son? This was Halloween 2007 - he was 4.
> 
> ETA: I saved Mr Happy face to my youtube favorites - that was awesome


Well that depends did he save the patient or let him die


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Patients survive? New one on me.


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

I don't see how you get penis out of Patric Star. Sponge Bob rocks!


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Ashley Campbell said:


> Ohh April Fools jokes are so awesome that way though! I like that idea! Mine this year was telling my husband, who was my boyfriend at the time, that my ex and I were required to go to counseling and the judge wouldn't grant the divorce (after 6 months of fighting it out) for at least another 60+ days...while my ex and I sat on my couch snickering as he flipped out.
> 
> Thanks for the idea on how to traumatize my kids though


Glad I could be of assistance . I hope you have better luck with it then me . My kids still laugh about it every April 1st . 

"Remember how mad mom got ?! " 

Little sh**s .

As for your kids costume , totally inappropriate . That's what we love about you .


----------



## Jeff Threadgill (Jun 9, 2010)

Ashley Campbell said:


> Patients survive? New one on me.


I know right. Personally I don't see nothing wrong with it. I was born on Halloween so I'm a lil biased  I remember as a kid the bloodier the better. Handsome lil feller btw.


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Michelle Kehoe said:


> I don't see how you get penis out of Patric Star. Sponge Bob rocks!


Umm .... I think that's a question you should ask Sponge Bob .


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Jeff Threadgill said:


> I know right. Personally I don't see nothing wrong with it. I was born on Halloween so I'm a lil biased  I remember as a kid the bloodier the better. Handsome lil feller btw.


Thanks, I make cute kids  my other son has gone as Satan and the Grim Reaper for his 2nd and 3rd Halloweens.


----------



## Jeff Threadgill (Jun 9, 2010)

Ashley Campbell said:


> Thanks, I make cute kids  my other son has gone as Satan and the Grim Reaper for his 2nd and 3rd Halloweens.


We were poor growing up, I think I went as a ghost 3 years in a row. 1 sheet, 3 kids equals 3 ghost lmao. Ahh them were the days!

Why do ugly people make pretty kids and vise versa.... lmao, j/k I had to ;P


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Ashley Campbell said:


> Ohh April Fools jokes are so awesome that way though! I like that idea! Mine this year was telling my husband, who was my boyfriend at the time, that my ex and I were required to go to counseling and the judge wouldn't grant the divorce (after 6 months of fighting it out) for at least another 60+ days...while my ex and I sat on my couch snickering as he flipped out.
> 
> Thanks for the idea on how to traumatize my kids though


OK, getting your boyfriend and husband to be civil in the same room is impressive. Playing an April Fools joke on the future husband with the help of the future ex husband is just plain........ Weird


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Thomas Barriano said:


> OK, getting your boyfriend and husband to be civil in the same room is impressive. Playing an April Fools joke on the future husband with the help of the future ex husband is just plain........ Weird


What can I say? I'm just full of awesome!

The only fighting we did over the divorce was paperwork wise with the court, not with each other. We're really great friends now.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Quote: Men on kids shows scare me.

Captain Kangaroo was a regular HORROR.

Mr Rogers started the metro thing.


----------



## Jeff Threadgill (Jun 9, 2010)

Haha soon as I seen Mr. Rogers I said this guy is a pedophile.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Quote: Men on kids shows scare me.
> 
> Captain Kangaroo was a regular HORROR.
> 
> Mr Rogers started the metro thing.



Captain Kangaroo (Bob Keshawn sp) was Clarabell the Clown on Howdy Doody


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Jeff Threadgill said:


> Haha soon as I seen Mr. Rogers I said this guy is a pedophile.


Won't you be my neighbor?


----------



## Jeff Threadgill (Jun 9, 2010)

Ashley Campbell said:


> Won't you be my neighbor?


Lol, reminds me of the ugly kid Joe song!


----------

